# North Korea thoughts



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Who has them. Last I heard a missile is in launch position. I wish there superior leader would make up his mind. And how far do y'all think it will go before 

A = it gets shot down 

B= crashs on its own crappy design.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Who knows I think we should just stop it and blow the whole country up and show them who's boss.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

lol get shot down 

there idiots over there


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

W/ the president we have, it's a good time to be concerned.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, there's a pretty high chances it's just a bunch of BS and they pansy out and nothing happens. If it is fired, it will be shot down without question people are obviously aware and prepared for it.

The real problem IMO? Escalated tension between allied countries with north Korea and the west. If it is fired off who knows what happens next? if it is fired it could end up in another war with enough things falling into place, and that's probably what north korea wants...

Anything could happen really, but most likely nothing. If he is that bold and that stupid to do something like that, it's probably just going to make north koreas allies turn against them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They definitely have little man syndrome


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I agree but we have to think what will China and Russia do if that happens bad out come IMO.
Tried to quote duckincray post but tapatalk went crazy.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Well I don't think china would like for them fire a missile at America. Cause china has a lot invested in the US. But the threats seem to happen alot . I personally don't think he has the stones to hit the launch button.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I know it will be a bad out come. But there ain't no telling what they will do


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

They best ask the Japanese what kinda bombs we can drop!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I hope not but I think he has to show no fear to his people...and will have to do the stupid thing. What he should know...at least he better know...is that with a few taps on a military ipad, his country will be gone...and our leaders will just go back to having lunch. Yeah...there's an app for that!...lol


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Ol' Ronnie Reagan would've already put the fear of God in him.... I doubt if Obama has the stones to use the ipad ...weak leaders breed terrorism. Just look at what happened in Boston, Obama won't even call it terrorism


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He doesnt want to offend anyone who might be a Terrorist by calling them one....

What a d-pickle. As Walker would call him.... lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*That young punk needs one more hole in his head, probably be best right between the eyes! Stop BSing and hit the button if you got the stones. If not, STFU!! Tired of this same ol Chit every year or so. *


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Back in the Day if you messed w/ America, we reminded you very quickly, why you dont mess with America! Now days, our leaders just roll over and say "Well we dont want to offend anyone..."


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Back in the day we had presidents who came up in politics after having actually been out in the field serving the country. Not political pushovers who spent years in school on government grants that probably stain theirselves when you pull out a knife let alone a gun. 




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Stimpy said:


> Back in the day we had presidents who came up in politics after having actually been out in the field serving the country. Not political pushovers who spent years in school on government grants that probably stain theirselves when you pull out a knife let alone a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


couldn't have said it better


Lower Alabama Boyz
2009 rzrS 
5" lift with fox podiums
rhino axles on all 4
29.5 OL2s on MSA Diesels
EPI clutch kit
snorkeled
SATV roof with tractor tunes

stock can am boots going on axles when super atv boots wear


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Our country used to have balls as well but now we turned into a bunch of pansies, it's pisses me off more than anything that you can't say what you wanna say because it upsets the gays, the Muslims, the blacks, the whites or anybody. I grew up where u stand for what's right and if somebody had a problem with it, tuff crap. Either go punch them in the face or shut up. Simple as that. To many of the p-word out there these days


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Back in the Day if you messed w/ America, we reminded you very quickly, why you dont mess with America! Now days, our leaders just roll over and say "Well we dont want to offend anyone..."


Cuz they all turne into some big old fat p*****!!!!! Sry I had to. This chit pissin me the F off. Like serious. It never ending. It's all bs.


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------

